

Goldman Sachs' $38MM options trading error [pdf] - clearf
http://www.sec.gov/litigation/admin/2015/34-75331.pdf

======
clearf
It's a pretty interesting sequence of events that turned on configuration
errors and humans overriding automated pauses (what the Order calls circuit
breakers) without really understanding what was going on.

